# Unable to log-in on the Steinberg forum



## Woodie1972 (Sep 20, 2021)

Anybody else having issues logging in on the Steinberg forum? If I try to log-in I get an error message saying: 'You can't log in from that IP address'. Nothing has changed in my system since last week, which was the last time I visited the forum. Obviously I can't create a ticket for support, so now I'm stuck. 
It's not a big deal, but someone has a tip for solving a Cubase issue and I want to reply to that, but now I can't do that. Never had any issues before with the forum, so I'm a bit puzzled now...


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 20, 2021)

Just checked. No problem logging onto the forum / Steinberg support pages. I’m in the Netherlands.


----------



## Woodie1972 (Sep 20, 2021)

Thanks, just dropped a support ticket on the official Steinberg website. Hopefully they will come with a solution. I'm in the Netherlands too bytheway


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 20, 2021)

Ok! Veel succes en hopelijk snel weer opgelost!


----------

